
Kay’s 8 - llambda
http://blog.fogus.me/2012/03/15/kays-8/
======
jostmey
Check out <http://pyjs.org/>. These people have built a python to js compiler,
kind of like the Google web toolkit. It may not be the same as running python
natively in the browser, but it is a start.

~~~
boofar
Could it be, that you're looking for this thread?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3707338>

